# Tony Khan Is Asked About Women's Wrestling and Gives The Most Tone Deaf Answer Possible



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

He's not dumb. He's smart. Better to come of as a douche, instead of putting himself in a bigger hole and having to create an all women's event that would get less buys then a TNA ppv in 2021.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I actually don't think it was a "tone deaf answer" because he didn't address the question at all. But not a good look going off on some random tangent publically targeting your employees.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> He's not dumb. He's smart. Better to come of as a douche, instead of putting himself in a bigger hole and having to create an all women's event that would get less buys then a TNA ppv in 2021.


He brags about his money all the time. Holding an all-female PPV with a loss might be a bad business decision, but it will get him some goodwill among female fans regardless if they watch said show or not.

Apparently taking adderall before an interview is not a smart idea when you´re Tony Khan..


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Whatever. I would never pay for an all women wrestling show by the way.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Whatever. I would never pay for an all women wrestling show by the way.


I dont even think Tony knows how to create a story for women that doesn't revolve around "me want belt" Two weeks before a ppv starts.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> He's not dumb. He's smart. Better to come of as a douche, instead of putting himself in a bigger hole and having to create an all women's event that would get less buys then a TNA ppv in 2021.


*I think it could actually be successful if he invited Mickie James, Melina, Deonna, Stardom women like Utami and Mina Shirakawa, brings Maki Itoh back for comedy relief, and uses his elite 4 women in Britt, Serena, Shida, and Rosa. Hell, give Britt her dream match of Mayu in the main event and you've got a hot ticket.*



CovidFan said:


> I actually don't think it was a "tone deaf answer" because he didn't address the question at all. But not a good look going off on some random tangent publically targeting your employees.


*It's tone deaf because he's more concerned with his image than the elevation of women's wrestling, and that's putting it lightly. This rant exposed everything I've been saying about him for the past year, so I don't think it requires elaboration.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I honestly don't see anything wrong with what he said.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I think it could actually be successful if he invited Mickie James, Melina, Deonna, Stardom women like Utami and Mina Shirakawa, brings Maki Itoh back for comedy relief, and uses his elite 4 women in Britt, Serena, Shida, and Rosa. Hell, give Britt her dream match of Mayu in the main event and you've got a hot ticket.
> 
> 
> It's tone deaf because he's more concerned with his image than the elevation of women's wrestling, and that's putting it lightly. This rant exposed everything I've been saying about him for the past year, so I don't think it requires elaboration.*


The question was asking what did he plan to contribute to women's wrestling he answered "he contributed to putting on the NWA event and is actively trying to make strides". I mean he answered the question, I saw nothing wrong with his answer.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

That wasn't a good answer, either he has plans or he doesn't, and if he didn't have any current plans he could still say he's considering the best way to do one, even if you are contributing to women's wrestling by putting a lot of your own talent on Empowerrr that doesn't answer if you plan to do your own women's wrestling special. Also if his defense is "I let some of my roster work Empowerrr" and that's enough for him, why wasn't anyone from AEW on Knockouts Knockdown? A lot of that special was people not with Impact.



Klitschko said:


> I dont even think Tony knows how to create a story for women that doesn't revolve around "me want belt" Two weeks before a ppv starts.


That's not true, sometimes he knows how to do me want belt _THREE_ weeks before a PPV, wow!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I honestly don't see anything wrong with what he said.





The Legit DMD said:


> *It's tone deaf because he's more concerned with his image than the elevation of women's wrestling, and that's putting it lightly. This rant exposed everything I've been saying about him for the past year, so I don't think it requires elaboration.*


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

No, the interviewer is misunderstanding the situation here.

The question implies other promotions are doing more to help women's wrestling than Tony.

Tony correctly points out this assumption isn't fair because he's responsible for those other events that were already brought up as an example against him in the question.

Unknowingly at the time, the interviewer wasn't being fair, so Tony indirectly answered the question by giving her new knowledge instead of directly telling her she's wrong. He's actually helping her save face by covering for her not knowing that he was responsible for the example she cited. He's ended up sounding unlikeable so the interviewer doesn't look bad.

The real story here is Tony Kahn quietly putting money into women's events outside his company.

This is something to praise, not criticise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> No, the interviewer is misunderstanding the situation here.
> 
> The question implies other promotions are doing more to help women's wrestling than Tony.
> 
> ...


*No, that's not the real story. The real story is Tony Khan exposing himself as a narcissistic clown to everyone who defended the less obvious examples of this in the past. Now, he's literally screaming it in your face and you still want to dance around it. It was never about the wrestlers and damn sure not the women. All of this is to make himself look like a savior and the antithesis to the evil corporation of WWE. 

He could have easily douchebragged his way through this question without simultaneously sounding like a tone deaf asshole in the process by saying something like "Similarly to the aforementioned events that I funded, I do plan to run an all women's event of my own when the time is right." Instead, he was more concerned about getting credit for something he acts like he does out of the kindness of his heart. No, he does it solely for recognition.*


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

I read it in a vacuum, and put aside the editorialising, and what I got from it was the journalist was asking if AEW was considering putting on an all women’s show like NWA and Impact did.

Granted, and with hindsight (and that’s key here) perhaps if the question was AEW-led, the reaction would have been different from Tony and addressed the point of the question.

But even that is being generous to him. I didn’t reading it as the journalist minimising Tony Khan’s contributions to women’s wrestling, and indeed his efforts are commendable. And perhaps all women’s shows shouldn’t be considered the primary/only marker of how seriously women’s wrestling is taken by the the industry. And besides, we all know the next step will be a movement to get WWE and AEW to turn one of their weekly shows over exclusively to the women while maintaining a strong presence on the other main shows.

But I digress.

In my opinion, Tony should have let her finish the question and address the question, not defend himself against an insinuation that was likely not there, despite what I’m reading here.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

He could've answered the question more directly but other than that I don't see the issue.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, that's not the real story. The real story is Tony Khan exposing himself as a narcissistic clown to everyone who defended the less obvious examples of this in the past. Now, he's literally screaming it in your face and you still want to dance around it. It was never about the wrestlers and damn sure not the women. All of this is to make himself look like a savior and the antithesis to the evil corporation of WWE.
> 
> He could have easily douchebragged his way through this question without simultaneously sounding like a tone deaf asshole in the process by saying something like "Similarly to the aforementioned events that I funded, I do plan to run an all women's event of my own when the time is right." Instead, he was more concerned about getting credit for something he acts like he does out of the kindness of his heart. No, he does it solely for recognition.*


Nope.

The question implies AEW is behind everyone else.

Do you understand why I say this?

Second, the question cites evidence to support the above implication. That evidence is not only false, but it's actually direct evidence _against_ the thing being implied. 

The question made an unfair negative implication that cited false evidence, which is why he cut her off to correct her.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, that's not the real story. The real story is Tony Khan exposing himself as a narcissistic clown to everyone who defended the less obvious examples of this in the past. Now, he's literally screaming it in your face and you still want to dance around it. It was never about the wrestlers and damn sure not the women. All of this is to make himself look like a savior and the antithesis to the "evil" corporation of WWE.
> 
> He could have easily douchebragged his way through this question without simultaneously sounding like a tone deaf asshole in the process by saying something like "Similarly to the aforementioned events that I funded, I do plan to run an all women's event of my own when the time is right." Instead, he was more concerned about getting credit for something he acts like he does out of the kindness of his heart.  No, he does it solely for recognition.*


Gee, tell us how you *really *feel about Tony Khan.

Anyway, get over yourself already. You're in the wrong for overreacting. The man answered the damn question about women's wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean I don't mind people bragging and being up front about the charity they do. The only issue is once again the public image AEW and by extension himself set up, constantly comes at odds with how they move. 

Tony presents himself as the down to Earth friend of wrestlers, journalists, and fans who doesn't look down. So having a hissy fit about how unappreciated he is, is just not the greatest look.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Nope.
> 
> The question implies AEW is behind everyone else.
> 
> ...


*If I gave you $5,000 to give your girlfriend the best Valentine's Day ever, then took my girlfriend to McDonald's and demanded recognition for the former act, that wouldn't make my relationship look any better. At the end of the day, the AEW women got crumbs and the world wants to see them have heavy focus on the women like literally every other major promotion has done.*


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

I didn't know Tony actually paid for some female wrestlers to be part of NWA.

The delivery of his answer seemed a little out of place and not in proper order.

What he should have said was something along the lines of *"Yes, we actually did contribute, even though it was never acknowledged by a few, to NWA EmPowerrr by paying for some female wrestlers to be there, but we will have our own female wrestling ppv several months from now, and I can't disclose more details about it just yet."*

This way it gets the word out that he is proactive in getting more female wrestlers to showcase their skills and wants to have a female ppv on his own promotion.


I kind of get what he was doing, but at the same time, I can understand why it came across of as defensive even though that wasn't his intent. I get OP's point of view here even though that wasn't Khan's intent. Khan gave the answer by cutting her off which wasn't right. He seemed a little bitter of spending money when he didn't have to and never got acknowledged for it, but in doing so he kind of dismissed the need for more female ppvs in other promotions. I think it's something AEW could do, but his answer was uncalled for. When answering media questions like that, he shouldn't have spoken with somewhat negative emotion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NapperX said:


> I didn't know Tony actually paid for some female wrestlers to be part of NWA.
> 
> The delivery of his answer seemed a little out of place and not in proper order.
> 
> ...


I mean we have a history in his sports and in wrestling he kind of gets an attitude when asked tough questions or tough spots. I mean he had that snippy passive aggressive argument with Bully earlier this summer.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Women wrestling sucks and I'm tired of pretending it doesn't.
Occasionally you get some Japanese chicks braining and dumping each other in the head, but generally speaking, women wrestling is so far behind male wrestling in basically every other aspect.
I like a few female wrestlers for basically every other reason but the wrestling, but female wrestling doesn't even work for me on a cheesecake fanservice type of way because I have literally an infinite amount of pornographic content that I can watch instead.

Every time they appear on my screen I basically alt-tab to do literally anything else. I'll occasionally watch a Deeb match or whatever but Britt Baker might as well not exist to me.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> Women wrestling sucks and I'm tired of pretending it doesn't.
> Occasionally you get some Japanese chicks braining and dumping each other in the head, but generally speaking, women wrestling is so far behind male wrestling in basically every other aspect.
> I like a few female wrestlers for basically every other reason but the wrestling, but female wrestling doesn't even work for me on a cheesecake fanservice type of way because I have literally an infinite amount of pornographic content that I can watch instead.
> 
> Every time they appear on my screen I basically alt-tab to do literally anything else. I'll occasionally watch a Deeb match or whatever but Britt Baker might as well not exist to me.


Female wrestling has improved tremendously over the years and imo wrestlers like Lita, Trish paved the road for some key female wrestlers today. There are some very talented female wrestlers in AEW. Shida, Riho, Riott, Statlander, etc are very talented. Some of us have moved away from the sexualized style of female wrestlers of back then and have been focusing more on their talent rather than their visual appeal.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Acknowledge TK


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *No, that's not the real story. The real story is Tony Khan exposing himself as a narcissistic clown to everyone who defended the less obvious examples of this in the past. Now, he's literally screaming it in your face and you still want to dance around it. It was never about the wrestlers and damn sure not the women. All of this is to make himself look like a savior and the antithesis to the evil corporation of WWE.
> 
> He could have easily douchebragged his way through this question without simultaneously sounding like a tone deaf asshole in the process by saying something like "Similarly to the aforementioned events that I funded, I do plan to run an all women's event of my own when the time is right." Instead, he was more concerned about getting credit for something he acts like he does out of the kindness of his heart. No, he does it solely for recognition.*


Ok? What if Tony Khan is a narcissist? What does it matter to you? If he is doing it all just to make himself look good what does it matter? It doesn't matter what his reasoning is it only matters that he is putting out a good product. If his motivation to push women's wrestling and be the antithesis of WWE is to make himself look good, then by all means keep doing it. It shouldn't matter at the end of the day. is he helping the state of wrestling? The answer is a resounding yes. Tony Khan has been nothing but a gift to professional wrestling. Without him AEW wouldn't exist. Say what you want about him but I'm glad he's creating more jobs and opportunities on a huge platform for more wrestlers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

NapperX said:


> Female wrestling has improved tremendously over the year


In an America it has. But globally, women's wrestling peaked in the 90s and the women now tend to look bush league compared to Manami Toyota, Aja Kong, Akira Hokuto, Mayumi Ozaki and so forth. Even in Japan where Stardom puts on some great shows, the level is several times lower than back then in general.

AEW's women's division is still mediocre as a whole. For every one really good match there are fifteen that are instantly forgettable if not downright bad. Serena vs. Shida, Riho vs. Serena and Britt vs. Thunder Rosa showed the potential to have really good matches is there, but unfortunately that is unlikely to ever be the norm due to the excess of diva-like wrestlers. The TayJay vs. Bunny/Penelope feud was awful from start to finish.

Serena is one of the best American women's wrestlers I've ever seen and now that she's developed her character somewhat, she should be at the forefront of the division. Everything she does looks good which is rare, most women's wrestlers in WWE and AEW now are really sloppy witth their transitions and the action rarely looks fluid.

I'm content with the amount of women's wrestling in AEW right now. I don't think it deserves any more time until the division as a whole improves.

THIS is from 1995 and this is from an era when All Japan Women's drew 42,500 at the Tokyo Dome (yes, a women's only show drew that many):


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *If I gave you $5,000 to give your girlfriend the best Valentine's Day ever, then took my girlfriend to McDonald's and demanded recognition for the former act, that wouldn't make my relationship look any better. At the end of the day, the AEW women got crumbs and the world wants to see them have heavy focus on the women like literally every other major promotion has done.*


That doesn't make sense. TK should support all women.

Do you understand how the interviewer's question was unfair?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

More shit for pussies to freak out about. Grow up.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

We always wondered what would happen if a forum smark got ahold of a lot of money and decided to run a wrestling promotion.

Tony Khan is our answer to that question.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> That doesn't make sense. TK should support all women.
> 
> Do you understand how the interviewer's question was unfair?


*Clearly you don't understand why Tony Khan is the problem and won't.*


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Do people here watch Shimmer?
Do more than a few people here watch Stardom? Or Ice Ribbon? or TJPW or hell even the classics? AJW?
Did anyone pay for EmPower? For all the talk on Impact female division can anyone even say a good match from this year?

I'll be real with you guys. I get it why it's good to root for women, and I do for the most part, but I'm just tired of pretending to care. I've watched Sara Del Rey, the "women who revolutionized WWE producing and booking of female talents" on Chikara and while she was okay, she was still by most standards subpar compared to everyone she faced there (Chikara had tons of intergender wrestling). Japanese wrestlers are so mechanically superior to American female wrestling it's very fucking sad (half of the appeal of ASUKA is that the shit she does actually looks cool) and even then, I'll occasionally watch say a Syuri match but even as good as they are, I'll still probably pick the NJPW show or a NOAH main event over it.

I don't know, you can call me sexist or whatever, but overwhelmingly speaking, women wrestling in America is at best mediocre as hell (I'll make an effort to catch Deeb on AEW though)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> That doesn't make sense. TK should support all women.
> 
> Do you understand how the interviewer's question was unfair?


Why was it unfair to ask what Tony and his own promotion planned on doing women wise in terms of possibly an all women's event?


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I mean let's be real dudes.
We're all going into Full Gear with the expectation that Conti vs Baker will be the worst match of the PPV.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I would have booked an all women's event in the first six months of the promotion's television launch, whether on TNT or PPV.

Tony Khan should not be worried about NWA promoting that he paid for the wrestlers to appear. That is a weird thing to promote. Traditionally, if you're assisting a promotion this way, the gain you get is access to people under contract with them to book for your show. But no one is getting a call up to AEW from Impact. AEW is signing more white dudes from NXT every month, but there is no interest in Moose or Willie Mack.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Damn. Imagine getting worked that hard by Billy Corgan of all people.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I mean we have a history in his sports and in wrestling he kind of gets an attitude when asked tough questions or tough spots. I mean he had that snippy passive aggressive argument with Bully earlier this summer.


Yeah he's sounded a bit defensive at times, but in this case he wasn't responding to a tough question. He was responding to a thinly veiled criticism of his character for something that was contradicted by the very evidence she attempted to use against him. Media integrity is important.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Clearly you don't understand why Tony Khan is the problem and won't.*


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> He brags about his money all the time. Holding an all-female PPV with a loss might be a bad business decision, but it will get him some goodwill among female fans regardless if they watch said show or not.
> 
> Apparently taking adderall before an interview is not a smart idea when you´re Tony Khan..


Well it’s not like the money magically poured onto his family, safe to assume they got rich due to smart business choices, so I’m not sure how holding a women’s event would work out.

Don’t forget it also depends on how many female fans of AEW or pro wrestling in general there are. Any news on how Heels have been going with their service, that would be a good indication.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Why was it unfair to ask what Tony and his own promotion planned on doing women wise in terms of possibly an all women's event?


Because the question implies TK is lagging behind everyone else on this issue.

Then she cites false evidence.

And the false evidence was actually evidence of Tony helping to further women's wrestling.

Tony immediately recognised what was happening and corrected her.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit DMD said:


> Tony Khan is asked about women’s wrestling, gives the most tone deaf answer possible
> 
> 
> Tony Khan’s head is firmly planted up his own ass when discussing a possible all women’s wrestling event in AEW.
> ...


Tony Khan isn't the one who comes across bad in this article lol. 

This thoughtful commentary from from _Cain A. Knight? 

"Me Me Me blah blah blah My Money I’m The Money Guy Talk About Me More blah blah blah I Deserve More Credit I’m The One Who Paid For Dinner blah blah blah I Am The Best At Women’s Wrestling Contributing blah blah blah Fuck Them It’s All About Me I’m Super Awesome And Do Money blah blah blah It’s So Many Inches Long blah blah blah Me Me Me Money Money Money Talk More About Me And My Money’"_

Sounds to me like a youtube comment that is struggling to gain sentience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> You didn't answer my question.


*There was nothing unfair or disrespectful about her question. She wanted an all women's AEW event and cited the others as EXAMPLES! You (and Tony Khan) chose to see it as an attack instead of a request.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> Because the question implies TK is lagging behind everyone else on this issue.
> 
> Then she cites false evidence.
> 
> ...


Him sending his wrestlers to Mickie's event is a kind gesture. It's still not an AEW branded event which would hold more weight and have more exposure. But more below




IronMan8 said:


> Yeah he's sounded a bit defensive at times, but in this case he wasn't responding to a tough question. He was responding to a thinly veiled criticism of his character for something that was contradicted by the very evidence she attempted to use against him. Media integrity is important.


Where was the criticism of his character? Pointing out other things going on in the sphere of wrestling this year and asking if AEW has any plans to have a big statement women's thing isn't criticizing his character. If he wasn't so defensive he could've said a lot of positive things and not looked flustered. Something like

"There's no plans for our own all women's event this year, but that's something we want to do in the future. But that's why I thought it was important to support Mickie James' Empowerr event. It's also why I'm glad we have Rampage and the TBS title coming, because it gives our talented women's roster more time to shine. Expect our division to keep growing as it has been doing since day 1". 


That answers the reporters question, while putting over what positive things TK has done. All without sounding like a "where's my credit" guy.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Well it’s not like the money magically poured onto his family, safe to assume they got rich due to smart business choices, so I’m not sure how holding a women’s event would work out.
> 
> Don’t forget it also depends on how many female fans of AEW or pro wrestling in general there are. Any news on how Heels have been going with their service, that would be a good indication.


His dad made smart business decisions, not Tony.. And compared to his overspending on worthless indie talent, the price foran all-female PPV can´t be that much.
.. If I remember correctly, their "heels" is a bust. The Twitter account dedicated to Heels have 9K followers. -I don´t know how active it is, but I found this

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360962221812166656
I don´t think AEW heels is a good indicator, remember who´s running it..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan has privately reached out to the girl and apologized for being an asshole, so good for him:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459015677231181831*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Tony Khan isn't the one who comes across bad in this article lol.
> 
> This thoughtful commentary from from _Cain A. Knight?
> 
> ...


Yea, HOW is that quote substantial and valuable in ANY way?

How is that awful commentary by him being used in a serious argument?

I was baffled reading that the first time.



RapShepard said:


> Him sending his wrestlers to Mickie's event is a kind gesture. It's still not an AEW branded event which would hold more weight and have more exposure. But more below
> 
> Where was the criticism of his character? Pointing out other things going on in the sphere of wrestling this year and asking if AEW has any plans to have a big statement women's thing isn't criticizing his character. If he wasn't so defensive he could've said a lot of positive things and not looked flustered. Something like
> 
> ...


Nah, his response was better


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, his response was better


Tony apologized so clearly he knows he was being a dick, it happens


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459015677231181831


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Dude got defensive on a media call because he's gotten tons of flak about AEW's women's division over the last couple years. He thought he was getting jumped by someone trying to imply that he didn't care about the women's division and got defensive and then later apologized for it. 

People are human, I guess Tony is sensitive about the women's division; at least it means he actually cares -- it's gonna take time to get there. Compared to 2 years ago they've certainly improved.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Tony apologized so clearly he knows he was being a dick, it happens
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459015677231181831


That says alot about his generosity then. He did nothing wrong.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> That says alot about his generosity then. He did nothing wrong.


Pay attention below


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459015677231181831


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Dude got defensive on a media call because he's gotten tons of flak about AEW's women's division over the last couple years. He thought he was getting jumped by someone trying to imply that he didn't care about the women's division and got defensive and then later apologized for it.
> 
> People are human, I guess Tony is sensitive about the women's division; at least it means he actually cares -- it's gonna take time to get there. Compared to 2 years ago they've certainly improved.


So @The Legit DMD was right and Tony was being a dick to the point even Tony agrees? He's human and it was ultimately no harm no foul. But it does highlight how thin skinned the wrestling business is to valid criticism, because the other side does it to.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So @The Legit DMD was right and Tony was being a dick to the point even Tony agrees? He's human and it was ultimately no harm no foul. But it does highlight how thin skinned the wrestling business is to valid criticism, because the other side does it to.


Nah, the OP wasn't right at all about this situation (being overblown out of proportion), dude.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the OP wasn't right at all about this situation (being overblown out of proportion), dude.


Nah you just don't like him mocking Tony being a dick.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It was a comment that didn't really make sense related to the question asked, and clearly Tony sensed it was in bad faith so he apologized. No harm no foul really. Best response should have been that we're considering it for the future or something. 

I'm more curious about that absolute dogshit article. Legit somebody got paid to write that trash, how embarrassing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *There was nothing unfair or disrespectful about her question. She wanted an all women's AEW event and cited the others as EXAMPLES! You (and Tony Khan) chose to see it as an attack instead of a request.*


The question starts by making the claim that:

- *The bar has been raised by others*

This implies that TK is lagging behind, which is unfair because he contributed to raising that bar.

Then the actual question asks "does AEW have *any* hopes or plans to contribute"

This implies it's a matter of uncertainty whether AEW has *any* hopes or plans of contributing anything towards furthering women's wrestling... or not.

The interviewer is implying she thinks he won't contribute anything, otherwise she wouldn't have phrased a dichotomous question as "to contribute or not to contribute", which is a loaded question.

The interviewer is essentially telling Tony:

1. Others have raised the bar and you're lagging behind

and

2. I need to ask you if you're even going to contribute anything at all... so are you? Yes or no?

That's unfair, rude, and is contradicted by Tony's actions already this year to help, which she wasn't aware of. He was polite in correcting her.

He's paid for everyone's dinner and then been asked if he has any plans to maybe contribute to the bill one day like other people do.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> The question starts by making the claim that:
> 
> - *The bar has been raised by others*
> 
> ...


Nailed it.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> His dad made smart business decisions, not Tony.. And compared to his overspending on worthless indie talent, the price foran all-female PPV can´t be that much.
> .. If I remember correctly, their "heels" is a bust. The Twitter account dedicated to Heels have 9K followers. -I don´t know how active it is, but I found this
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360962221812166656
> I don´t think AEW heels is a good indicator, remember who´s running it..


I said “his family”, and even then, that’s entirely subjective of you as I can guarantee who you deem worthless some people love and think they aren’t worthless. The truth of the matter is that TK is running a successful wrestling company with AEW. Also there you go, it seems Heels was a bust and yet you’re contradicting yourself by subjectively choosing what TK “wasted money” on and yet ignoring numbers, statistics and even your own statement by insinuating that a womens PPV will not be a waste…


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey guys… what’s up toda….

oh


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Tony did come off as defensive and "over the top" in his response but it's whatever. Not anything to get overly worked up about. Glad that he apologized. Everyone makes mistakes. Life goes on.

This does make me wonder if Tony is emotionally exhausted or has built up emotions from what he has been involved in between AEW and supporting other wrestling companies through the forbidden door. Pretty sure that Impact has benefited financially from Tony's pocket. Makes me wonder if he hears criticisms often and then the outburst happens when he feels unappreciated. Just trying to understand from his point of view. He could have handled it better but again, at least he apologized.

The use of the Women's Division has been something that I have criticized AEW of but I always try to criticize in a way that makes it sound like I just want to see the product get better and I hope that he knows that there is a difference between that and those that are just looking for a reason to shit on AEW.


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

Answering this with " Well, I do a lot of things outside of my company " is pretty telling of the importance of women in AEW. 

I hope this is a Network thing and that the move to TBS will change things since their network is represented by a women's title.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Jesus. Yet another thread from Legit Stalker following after Tony Khan's every word. Did TK dump you in high school or something? You need help my friend. He's not in to you.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

I think the wider issue here is Tony Khan seemingly has a bee in his bonnet in regards to other promotions not giving AEW gratitude for supplying them talent to put on successful shows. Which is fair enough. When you consider what happened with ROH during the pandemic there's every possibility the same thing could have happened with both NWA and Impact. 

However, he's picked the wrong topic of conversation to cut off a question. Women's wrestling is a sensitive topic of discussion and that's come more to the fore in the last couple of months given how WWE have depleted there womens roster and gave the Queen of The Ring little to no air time. 'Shit Roles Down Hill' as they say.

On a side note, that article by Cageside shows just how low the bar is set for Wrestling Journalism. No wonder people don't take it seriously.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

How did empower do financially btw? Really curious if Mickie James was right or WWE. 

Tried looking for some numbers but didn't find anything. 

I'm assuming Mickie would be boasting about it if it was a huge success.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

I think what the AEW die hards are missing is that Khan is basically saying instead of any criticism with his lack of use for the women on HIS brand he should be thanked for sending a few talent to NWA where they were used better than he could've done. He should've just accepted the fact that he doesn't know how to properly book women unless they're the champ


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tony’s primary job is to make money for his company. Women’s wrestling is a financial loser and therefore investing in it would be dumb on his part.


----------



## zodiacF5 (Apr 3, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I honestly don't see anything wrong with what he said.


Because AEW neckbeards like you can't found anything bad regarding AEW


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

zodiacF5 said:


> Because AEW neckbeards like you can't found anything bad regarding AEW


The only neckbeards here are those that like women’s wrestling. AEW isn’t targeting the comic con geek sector of old wrestling fans that are into women’s wrestling. If you want to watch women’s wrestling, go watch WWE.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Regarding the narrative "Khan Can't Book Women's Wrestling". How much more air time would you have given them and in place of who?

It's an easy narrative to spin, but the likes of Bunny, Penelope Ford, Tai Conti and Anna Jay have been appearing regularly since the introduction of Rampage and people have complained every single time they're on television that they're not good enough.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

At this moment in time. He thinks he's the MVP in the wrestling world. He's not. He's a geek playing with his Dad's money.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Regarding the narrative "Khan Can't Book Women's Wrestling". How much more air time would you have given them and in place of who?
> 
> It's an easy narrative to spin, but the likes of Bunny, Penelope Ford, Tai Conti and Anna Jay have been appearing regularly since the introduction of Rampage and people have complained every single time they're on television that they're not good enough.


Exactly. The only female character worthy of TV time over the plethora of male talent they have is either Brit doing promos, or Brit doing hardcore match. Other than that, there’s no demand for it.

TK books some eye candy matches every so often just to lighten the mood, but other than that it’s not like the audience wants to see women wrestle. They don’t


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Forum Dud said:


> Regarding the narrative "Khan Can't Book Women's Wrestling". How much more air time would you have given them and in place of who?
> 
> It's an easy narrative to spin, but the likes of Bunny, Penelope Ford, Tai Conti and Anna Jay have been appearing regularly since the introduction of Rampage and people have complained every single time they're on television that they're not good enough.


*The bad workers have been given a lot of time, and while that's not necessarily a good thing to see on screen, I appreciate the effort of putting more than just Britt Baker on screen regularly. I will also say that Shida vs Serena has been the best women's feud on the show from a writing standpoint and workrate standpoint. However, doing Divas catfights and tag team matches for the sake of getting everyone involved isn't great booking. Quality>Quantity. Britt has been floundering as they throw random opponents at her like Tay Conti and Anna Jay with no coherent storyline. It screams "We're stalling the Thunder Rosa feud and are nearly out of high quality opponents."*


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I mean I don't mind people bragging and being up front about the charity they do. The only issue is once again the public image AEW and by extension himself set up, constantly comes at odds with how they move.
> 
> Tony presents himself as the down to Earth friend of wrestlers, journalists, and fans who doesn't look down. So having a hissy fit about how unappreciated he is, is just not the greatest look.


If someone brags about his money, he should have earned that money himself and not just wasting his daddy's money for hobbies.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458930421480235014

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458880164201476102
Actually she said specifically "contribute" to an all women's event of their own. That's when Tony interrupted her and corrected her that he did in fact contribute to NWA Powerrr which was supposed to be a joint event but as Tony said they didn't do a good job of advertising it as such.

This "incident" could have been avoided if Tony let her finish, I think that's when he comes off looking bad.

Still, this Ella Jay seems to have exploited the shit out of it seeing her posts. Watch Tony book her now. 🤣


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

ajmaf625 said:


> I think what the AEW die hards are missing is that Khan is basically saying instead of any criticism with his lack of use for the women on HIS brand he should be thanked for sending a few talent to NWA where they were used better than he could've done. He should've just accepted the fact that he doesn't know how to properly book women unless they're the champ


No, he was correcting a factually incorrect negative claim made against him by an unprofessional interviewer.

Tony is 100% in the right here.

He's forced to pretend he's in the wrong because the average person glancing at his response walks away with the wrong impression. That's not right.

It's a frustrating situation in which one person has contributed to improving society while another person sits back and fools Twitter into thinking the opposite.

Ridiculous situation.

Basically, TK was accused of lagging behind others and not contributing anything to help women, when actually, he was largely responsible for raising the bar that the interviewer threw at him as evidence against him.

Her question was disingenuous because it was actually an inaccurate statement followed by a loaded question that implied something negative. 

She's then doubled down on Twitter by pretending to be naive about the intent of her question, but as I've broken it down in a previous post, her question undeniably contained a damaging false claim in disguise.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tony apologized hours ago. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459015677231181831


Lol folk have dick moments it's okay


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

the_flock said:


> At this moment in time. He thinks he's the MVP in the wrestling world. He's not. He's a geek playing with his Dad's money.


So using that logic, Vince is still playing with his dad's wrestling company. Right?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

If Tony believed he was making "big strides" in women's wrestling, he wouldn't be immediately defensive with his answers. The criticism of AEW women's division that's happened online and in wrestling-focused media has hit a nerve.

I imagine he does think he's doing it all perfectly - The girl's had that unsanctioned hardcore match, right? And Aubrey's the most featured ref, right?- but deep down he must have that sneaking suspicion that he's not doing as well by his female talent as he thinks he is.

He's insecure, and that's why he jumps to bragging about family money. He frequently does this, not only when he's discussing the women. Someone who is confident lets their results be the answer and doesn't inject their role into every question.




The Legit DMD said:


> *No, that's not the real story. The real story is Tony Khan exposing himself as a narcissistic clown to everyone who defended the less obvious examples of this in the past. Now, he's literally screaming it in your face and you still want to dance around it. It was never about the wrestlers and damn sure not the women. All of this is to make himself look like a savior and the antithesis to the evil corporation of WWE.
> 
> He could have easily douchebragged his way through this question without simultaneously sounding like a tone deaf asshole in the process by saying something like "Similarly to the aforementioned events that I funded, I do plan to run an all women's event of my own when the time is right." Instead, he was more concerned about getting credit for something he acts like he does out of the kindness of his heart. No, he does it solely for recognition.*


While I don't think it's his sole motivation, or even the primary one, I do agree that recognition is important to Tony. I see that as more evidence that he's insecure. he's seeking head pats and applause for all his work. He needs people telling him he's more than a wrestling nerd playing booker. If he was sure of himself, he would trust his own opinion and need nothing more.



The Legit DMD said:


> *Tony Khan has privately reached out to the girl and apologized for being an asshole, so good for him:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459015677231181831*


People who panic and cut off questions with defensive responses have to make apologies all the time. I wonder if he enjoys interviews or dreads them.




hardcorewrasslin said:


> ... Don’t forget it also depends on how many female fans of AEW or pro wrestling in general there are. Any news on how Heels have been going with their service, that would be a good indication.





yeahright2 said:


> ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360962221812166656
> I don´t think AEW heels is a good indicator, remember who´s running it..


I have no interest in Heels but, since some women do, then it's nice that it exists for them.

Heels is not a good indicator of anything, not because of who runs it, but because not all female fans are the same. There are women who prefer all-female spaces. They aren't comfortable in discussions where men lead the conversations. Sometimes it's an aversion to talking about the female talent in sexualized terms, though if you look at female-dominated sites there's more harsh criticism of women's bodies than seen on typical forums and tons of talk about hot men. Often it's just women who prefer talking to other women who join a group like Heels. I bet they casually announce baby news in the middle of barely related conversations there, 'cause that's one of the many differences you find in female forums. 

The reason Heels is meaningless in this context is that women who watch wrestling generally aren't women who feel uncomfortable hanging out with men. That's true across sports in general, save a few like figure skating and gymnastics. Female sports fans, female athletes and female wrestling fans tend to have grown up around guys. Sure, some topics are better discussed amongst ourselves but few of us are going to wilt if we see ass gifs.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> So using that logic, Vince is still playing with his dad's wrestling company. Right?


No as Vince bought that company with his OWN money that he made.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Gn1212 said:


> This "incident" could have been avoided if Tony let her finish, I think that's when he comes off looking bad.
> 
> Still, this Ella Jay seems to have exploited the shit out of it seeing her posts. Watch Tony book her now. 🤣


As a general policy, it's better to shut down inaccurate and false claims early.

The problem was his correction led with self-praise. That's why people felt off about his response. The lesson here is "don't lead with self-praise".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> He brags about his money all the time. Holding an all-female PPV with a loss might be a bad business decision, but it will get him some goodwill among female fans regardless if they watch said show or not.
> 
> Apparently taking adderall before an interview is not a smart idea when you´re Tony Khan..


The things is women wrestling does not = women viewers

Also nobodt would be talking about it if the person asking the question was a man, stop crying everytime a man is a tiny bit harsh with a woman....she's not a child welcome in the real world.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> The things is women wrestling does not = women viewers


True. Female wrestling fans are not all by default fans of women's wrestling. We have our own preferences just like everyone else. I like it, but I had a fellow female roommate who hated it and only watched the men. 

I could make the argument that more men watch the women, especially women like TayJay who have loads of sex appeal and femininity, qualities that usually appeal more to guys (straight and otherwise) than to other women. The reason having women featured matters to almost all women is based more on equality, representation and role models than a predetermined love of watching it. A lot of little girls, however, have a female wrestler as their first favourite.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

GothicBohemian said:


> True. Female wrestling fans are not all by default fans of women's wrestling. We have our own preferences just like everyone else. I like it, but I had a fellow female roommate who hated it and only watched the men.
> 
> I could make the argument that more men watch the women, especially women like TayJay who have loads of sex appeal and femininity, qualities that usually appeal more to guys (straight and otherwise) than to other women. The reason having women featured matters to almost all women is based more on equality, representation and role models than a predetermined love of watching it. A lot of little girls, however, have a female wrestler as their first favourite.


Usually for AEW the women matches are doing real good with the 50+ viewers....freaking old pervert XD


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> The things is women wrestling does not = women viewers


I use my partner as a good baseline for what may attract the average TV viewer as she watches all sorts of shit but only sees Wrestling on in the background when doing other stuff as I'm watching it. 

When I had WWE on TV (I think it was a Liv Morgan or a Mandy Rose match) my partner made a passing comment that she doesn't get why I dont fast forward the women matches as they're not as good to watch. 

She had mentioned in the past she likes Charlotte and gets why people find Bayley, Sasha and Asuka entertaining. But the average female wrestler has a long way to go.

Given she's the demographic people seem to think women's wrestling would appeal too, maybe women's wrestling in general is still at a stage where it should be presented as an attraction as opposed to throwing PPV's and shows at it.

Best of luck to Viacom with WOW though. Very ambitious project to take on.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Forum Dud said:


> I use my partner as a good baseline for what may attract the average TV viewer as she watches all sorts of shit but only sees Wrestling on in the background when doing other stuff as I'm watching it.
> 
> When I had WWE on TV (I think it was a Liv Morgan or a Mandy Rose match) my partner made a passing comment that she doesn't get why I dont fast forward the women matches as they're not as good to watch.
> 
> ...


Only the top of the top women wrestlers can come close to the intensity, speed and impact of the men wrestlers.

Most of the time if you watch a women match after a men match then you have the feeling that you're watching something in x0.5


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

An all-women’s show will just expose that there are a lot of wrestling fans that aren’t really that interested in women’s wrestling but are fine with it when mixed in with the rest of the product rather than being the main product. I count myself as one of them.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit DMD said:


> *The bad workers have been given a lot of time, and while that's not necessarily a good thing to see on screen, I appreciate the effort of putting more than just Britt Baker on screen regularly. I will also say that Shida vs Serena has been the best women's feud on the show from a writing standpoint and workrate standpoint. However, doing Divas catfights and tag team matches for the sake of getting everyone involved isn't great booking. Quality>Quantity. Britt has been floundering as they throw random opponents at her like Tay Conti and Anna Jay with no coherent storyline. It screams "We're stalling the Thunder Rosa feud and are nearly out of high quality opponents."*


The "bad" workers? I didn't realize the plethora of "good" female workers available to AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ShadowCounter said:


> Jesus. Yet another thread from Legit Stalker following after Tony Khan's every word. Did TK dump you in high school or something? You need help my friend. He's not in to you.


Funny but don't bait.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Didn't the NWA release Thunder Rosa out her contract early as an exchange? Khan neglected to mention that part.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Son of billionaire in being oblivious to reality shocker. He's literally saying he should have hyped up his spending more to improve his image. This is like when Stephanie said that philanthropy is the future of marketing. These people believe we should be licking their heels.

"I deserve more credit for being so generous with all this money I shouldn't have."

What a prick. Ironic that he seems to have a similar opinion of women's wrestling to his buddy Jim Cornette.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Khan is really no different from any wrestling promoter/booker in history. They all have massive egos.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Irish Jet said:


> Son of billionaire in being oblivious to reality shocker. He's literally saying he should have hyped up his spending more to improve his image. This is like when Stephanie said that philanthropy is the future of marketing. These people believe we should be licking their heels.
> 
> "I deserve more credit for being so generous with all this money I shouldn't have."
> 
> What a prick. Ironic that he seems to have a similar opinion of women's wrestling to his buddy Jim Cornette.


She asked if he would participate in a woman tournament and rightfully told her that he already did.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

USAUSA1 said:


> Didn't the NWA release Thunder Rosa out her contract early as an exchange? Khan neglected to mention that part.


No she was released because she wanted out for a long time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

USAUSA1 said:


> Khan is really no different from any wrestling promoter/booker in history. They all have massive egos.


*Vince McMahon has never made a statement so stupid in or out of character.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> She asked if he would participate in a woman tournament and rightfully told her that he already did.


He had a f*cking meltdown and didn't answer the question at all. He portrayed himself as a victim of his own humility. Shameless.

The question was perfectly reasonable and she made a very simple point - It wasn't like she was even criticising him. All he had to say was they've done a lot of good work in women's wrestling, he can give some examples (including the NWA event) and then say he will continue to invest further and main events are possible down the road. That's all he had to say. Instead he gets obscenely defensive and demonstrates just how hilariously insecure he is towards anything resembling criticism. He's a prat.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

rbl85 said:


> No she was released because she wanted out for a long time


I know but they made a deal with Aew to make it happen.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> No, the interviewer is misunderstanding the situation here.
> 
> The question implies other promotions are doing more to help women's wrestling than Tony.
> 
> ...


Between you and @DammitChrist I don't know whose Tony Khan fetish is stronger. It is not healthy to be this defensive of a stranger. I promise you a billionaire doesn't give a fuck about you, your white knighting of him isn't gonna help your life in anyway.

As others have said he could've put over his contributions to women's wrestling without being an insecure bitch. I don't know why he so desperately wants to be acknowledged for paying people, guys like Moxley and even fucking Vince McMahon HATE when their charitable deeds are publicized so Tony looks like a huge douche hitting us with the "Akshully I opened my wallet big time!"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Between you and @DammitChrist I don't know whose Tony Khan fetish is stronger. It is not healthy to be this defensive of a stranger. I promise you a billionaire doesn't give a fuck about you, your white knighting of him isn't gonna help your life in anyway.
> 
> As others have said he could've put over his contributions to women's wrestling without being an insecure bitch. I don't know why he so desperately wants to be acknowledged for paying people, guys like Moxley and even fucking Vince McMahon HATE when their charitable deeds are publicized so Tony looks like a huge douche hitting us with the "Akshully I opened my wallet big time!"


*Tony Khan is a shitty parody of the Tribal Chief, so it's ironic that some of his cult followers hate Roman so much while defending his flagrant stupidity.*


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Seems like a perfectly reasonable answer to me. The question being asked showed clearly that the reporter knew fuck all about the actual events he was speaking about. Asking Khan if he was going to start contributing, immediately after listing events that Khan already was a big stakeholder in ... lol

Khan is within his rights to get frustrated at bad journalists asking bad questions.
He's also well within his rights to ask that, when he put a large chunk of money into something, he gets at least a little credit.

Seems to me that this twisting of Khan's answer is just another attempt by people that already have an anti-AEW stance, to push their agenda.

Vince, Stephanie and a bunch of other WWE representatives say this exact thing all the time, and people eat it up, and carry on kissing their ass. The hypocrisy is hilarious.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

greasykid1 said:


> Seems like a perfectly reasonable answer to me. The question being asked showed clearly that the reporter knew fuck all about the actual events he was speaking about. Asking Khan if he was going to start contributing, immediately after listing events that Khan already was a big stakeholder in ... lol
> 
> Khan is within his rights to get frustrated at bad journalists asking bad questions.
> He's also well within his rights to ask that, when he put a large chunk of money into something, he gets at least a little credit.
> ...


Let me know when you catch me kissing WWE folks asses when one of them says something awkward in a press conference or interview.

Tony didn't allow a reporter to finish asking a question because he immediately lept to defending his contributions rather than taking the opportunity to calmly outline what he has done and what future ideas he has. That's not how a confident businessman, secure in his plans for his company, should react. He knows that, and that's why he reached out and apologized.

*EDIT:* Folks, announcing your charitable donations or the help you offer behind the scenes is not a good look. When people do it, it is usually as a way of seeking validation, sort of a _Look at me, I'm popular and successful and not a nerd anymore/not a bad person/less successful than my (insert person here)/poor/etc!_ 

You all like discussing what's cool so much and looking for examples? Well, bragging about what you do for others isn't cool.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah that was a pretty gross rant from him. Just going about money, he wants his ego stroked because he paid some women. He needs his ego stroked because he paid some women. He's demanding that everyone knows he paid them because he wants the praise for it. So its all about him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Tony Khan is a shitty parody of the Tribal Chief, so it's ironic that some of his cult followers hate Roman so much while defending his flagrant stupidity.*


Oh, you don't get to talk about "cult followers" at all. That's the irony here.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

At the end of the day, the question asked was pretty much a straight forward yes or no answer.

Instead TK dished out his ego, expressed how loaded he is and how everything he does is great. This isn’t the first time he has done this, so many of his tweets have come across in this kind of tone in the past.

If he contributed so much to NWA Women’s PPV, then good for him. Yet that doesn’t have anything to do with the question asked, this was specifically about whether his own company would be doing one, a simple yes or no answer really.

He probably saw this as another criticism to AEW‘s Women’s division, because deep down he knows he doesn’t have the ability to pull off an all Women’s PPV, because his booking of the division is so poor 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't think Tony cares about women wrestling at all. I think the whole thing with AEW being woke and progressive I am suspecting to think it was all a big show to use as a marketing tool. The way he transfered the criticism towards the NWA was genius. What a politician! Yea I'm gonna pay for women wrestlers to show up at the NWA event but I'm not gonna do my own event. Look other than Rosa and Britt, it's obvious that AEW's women wrestlers have been mainly subpar. They have looked for the most part like amateurs. And he talks about equal pay for men and women but you are paid for what you bring to the dance and AEW's females have been inexperienced and young so most of them have probably been paid like lowly male wrestlers.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

There is a spot though between "Oh Tony didn't mean any bad at all by his comments, he meant this, he'd never insult people" and "Tony is a triggered fucking moron who can't book wrestling for shit, he's a prick and an asshole and has to constantly play victim to his shitty wrestling show, fuck him."

We're at a stage I feel where every fucking argument here has the majority of people falling on one over embellished side or the other with anything AEW now. Maybe people enjoy just arguing and getting pissed off I guess, IDK.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> Let me know when you catch me kissing WWE folks asses when one of them says something awkward in a press conference or interview.
> 
> Tony didn't allow a reporter to finish asking a question because he immediately lept to defending his contributions rather than taking the opportunity to calmly outline what he has done and what future ideas he has. That's not how a confident businessman, secure in his plans for his company, should react. He knows that, and that's why he reached out and apologized.
> 
> ...


I’ve heard the ‘announcing charitable donations is not a good look’ countless times

and I am of the opinion - ‘a straight shot with a broken stick’

in other words - if those people didn’t crow about it, they might never help out / and therefore people in need who does not then receive help suffers more

kinda like the lesser of 2 evils if you will

just my 2c on that very specific point


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, you don't get to talk about "cult followers" at all. That's the irony here.


No, That right there is the irony here.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Alright_Mate said:


> At the end of the day, the question asked was pretty much a straight forward yes or no answer.
> 
> Instead TK dished out his ego, expressed how loaded he is and how everything he does is great. This isn’t the first time he has done this, so many of his tweets have come across in this kind of tone in the past.
> ...


Yeah, Tony looks more and more dislikable. 



Wolf Mark said:


> I don't think Tony cares about women wrestling at all. I think the whole thing with AEW being woke and progressive I am suspecting to think it was all a big show to use as a marketing tool. The way he transfered the criticism towards the NWA was genius. What a politician! Yea I'm gonna pay for women wrestlers to show up at the NWA event but I'm not gonna do my own event. Look other than Rosa and Britt, it's obvious that AEW's women wrestlers have been mainly subpar. They have looked for the most part like amateurs. And he talks about equal pay for men and women but you are paid for what you bring to the dance and AEW's females have been inexperienced and young so most of them have probably been paid like lowly male wrestlers.


If he doesn't care, why did they start with women wrestling at all? Who said they had to? If it was like you think, then they better had not started it. They just had one show, so lack of time. Also the most women wrestlers they had in beginning were just older (retired) ladies and some featherweight Joshis.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’ve heard the ‘announcing charitable donations is not a good look’ countless times
> 
> and I am of the opinion - ‘a straight shot with a broken stick’
> 
> ...


People can give their money or time for whatever reasons motivate them and the recipients will gladly take it. 

The difference is that the person doing so quietly is not doing so for show but rather out of conviction and a desire for change, and that's commendable. The other person, the one who demands attention for it, thinks they are garnering respect but in reality, they're being judged as shallow or insecure by others. The money and time are the same, but there's a distinction in the meaning. 

I worked with someone who constantly told us what a good Christian she was. One day, she came to work and shared a story of how she gave a cash donation to a man outside a store on her way to the office. She saw this as a way to further our understanding of what a wonderful person she was, but all it did was make her look like a braggart. Few people like braggarts. The general estimation of her fell even lower than her constant harping on how godly she was, implied as in contrast to everyone else, had already left it.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

AEW is his vanity project and he consistently wants a pat on the back and he desperately goes out looking for it. Seems like he wasn't too fond of someone questioning him for a second. Too used to the wrestling media sucking his dick and asking no questions.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Between you and @DammitChrist I don't know whose Tony Khan fetish is stronger. It is not healthy to be this defensive of a stranger. I promise you a billionaire doesn't give a fuck about you, your white knighting of him isn't gonna help your life in anyway.
> 
> As others have said he could've put over his contributions to women's wrestling without being an insecure bitch. I don't know why he so desperately wants to be acknowledged for paying people, guys like Moxley and even fucking Vince McMahon HATE when their charitable deeds are publicized so Tony looks like a huge douche hitting us with the "Akshully I opened my wallet big time!"


Another wrong analysis.

Consider me similar to Sheldon Cooper. My only concern is for the objective truth.

The fact you need to filter my logic through the lens of "which person or group is this individual blindly following" is a sad reflection of our times.

The issue in this thread is Tony's correction led with self-praise. That's what people dislike. You can answer the 'why' for yourself if you like.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sidenote it's kinda funny he's bugged out that NWA didn't put him over enough on their show, when he didn't exactly go out of his way to promote Impact on his show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Sidenote it's kinda funny he's bugged out that NWA didn't put him over enough on their show, when he didn't exactly go out of his way to promote Impact on his show.


Khan was paying to appear on Impact


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ger said:


> Yeah, Tony looks more and more dislikable.
> 
> 
> 
> If he doesn't care, why did they start with women wrestling at all? Who said they had to? If it was like you think, then they better had not started it. They just had one show, so lack of time. Also the most women wrestlers they had in beginning were just older (retired) ladies and some featherweight Joshis.


Who said he doesn't care ?

Also if i was in his shoes i would also had enough about people bitching and attacking myself about the women division when it keep getting better and better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Khan was paying to appear on Impact


Pay attention now, how many times did Impact get put over on Dynamite?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Pay attention now, how many times did Impact get put over on Dynamite?


No reason for AEW to put impact over when Khan had to pay for Impact to put over AEW.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> AEW is his vanity project and he consistently wants a pat on the back and he desperately goes out looking for it. Seems like he wasn't too fond of someone questioning him for a second. Too used to the wrestling media sucking his dick and asking no questions.


But he didn't go out of his way looking for a pat on the back, he was correcting false information that was directly presented to his face.

Should people not do that?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> No reason for AEW to put impact over when Khan had to pay for Impact to put over AEW.


Does NJPW have to pay to benefit from their AEW partnership?

Did NWA have to pay to get their women and title some burn on Dynamite?

So why did Impact need to pay to benefit from their partnership?

It's okay to just say Tony did shitty business with Impact and not getting credit for his contributions to Empowerr is slight business karma.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> But he didn't go out of his way looking for a pat on the back, he was correcting false information that was directly presented to his face.
> 
> Should people not do that?


“I’m gonna cut off your question right there because *I don’t think I get enough credit for what I did for the NWA show*, because a good number of the people who wrestled on the NWA show were wrestlers I sent and paid. So I do think I contributed because the highest paid wrestlers on that show were actually the people I paid separately from what they already make in AEW to go wrestle on that show. And I don’t think they did a very good job of telling people that, honestly, even though it was in the deal we did. *I wish they told more people that because it was one of the points I made when we closed it, was I think it would be nice if you told people that I’m paying the wrestlers coming, because it is a big contribution from me*...So I did pay the wrestlers for that show. It’s kind of like when you pay for a dinner and nobody thanks you.”


In what way is he not asking for a pat on the back?

It's all in how you state things and he's clearly looking for a pat on the back vs a simple "no I helped women's wrestling at X, Y, and Z". 

And again all of this really only gets highlighted because he tries to paint himself as so selfless. 

When it was announced AEW women would compete it was done as if it was a solidarity play with others thing. When really even in negotiations he was demanding he be pat on the back for being such a cool guy to work with and help out. It's good business, but phony lol


----------



## Drae_phenom (Apr 13, 2021)

Female wrestlers don't want an all female ppv, they want to main event with the guys, ask Britt Baker, she said it herself. Guys don't want an all male ppv, they just want to wrestle. Tony Khan is the owner of the best wrestling company of this era. He could be just trolling.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> “I’m gonna cut off your question right there because *I don’t think I get enough credit for what I did for the NWA show*, because a good number of the people who wrestled on the NWA show were wrestlers I sent and paid. So I do think I contributed because the highest paid wrestlers on that show were actually the people I paid separately from what they already make in AEW to go wrestle on that show. And I don’t think they did a very good job of telling people that, honestly, even though it was in the deal we did. *I wish they told more people that because it was one of the points I made when we closed it, was I think it would be nice if you told people that I’m paying the wrestlers coming, because it is a big contribution from me*...So I did pay the wrestlers for that show. It’s kind of like when you pay for a dinner and nobody thanks you.”
> 
> 
> In what way is he not asking for a pat on the back?
> ...


I just hear a man not happy of a "journalist" basically saying he does nothing for women wrestling when in reality he did more than she knew.

Next time she should work before her interview.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

I mean this is what tghe business turns people into.

TK was really humble and "stay behind the scenes" when this all started, and now has clapped back mat people, done Twitter promos and gets snarky whenever he gets challenged on something.

It's happened to a lot of people before, I dont know why everyone thought he was immune.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> No reason for AEW to put impact over when Khan had to pay for Impact to put over AEW.


Tony paid extra so he cut shit on them. Kenny got the title for free lol. Face it he snaked Impact, then NWA snaked him. Tis the game.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> I mean this is what tghe business turns people into.
> 
> TK was really humble and "stay behind the scenes" when this all started, and now has clapped back mat people, done Twitter promos and gets snarky whenever he gets challenged on something.
> 
> It's happened to a lot of people before, I dont know why everyone thought he was immune.


It especially makes little sense when we know he's a fan. The backtracking for when he finally has a match will be great though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> People can give their money or time for whatever reasons motivate them and the recipients will gladly take it.
> 
> The difference is that the person doing so quietly is not doing so for show but rather out of conviction and a desire for change, and that's commendable. The other person, the one who demands attention for it, thinks they are garnering respect but in reality, they're being judged as shallow or insecure by others. The money and time are the same, but there's a distinction in the meaning.
> 
> I worked with someone who constantly told us what a good Christian she was. One day, she came to work and shared a story of how she gave a cash donation to a man outside a store on her way to the office. She saw this as a way to further our understanding of what a wonderful person she was, but all it did was make her look like a braggart. Few people like braggarts. The general estimation of her fell even lower than her constant harping on how godly she was, implied as in contrast to everyone else, had already left it.


think you’re missing my point

if the result of her not bragging, is then not giving the cash donation - then living with the bragging is worth it, cause at least she helped somebody, no matter her actual motivations


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> “I’m gonna cut off your question right there because *I don’t think I get enough credit for what I did for the NWA show*, because a good number of the people who wrestled on the NWA show were wrestlers I sent and paid. So I do think I contributed because the highest paid wrestlers on that show were actually the people I paid separately from what they already make in AEW to go wrestle on that show. And I don’t think they did a very good job of telling people that, honestly, even though it was in the deal we did. *I wish they told more people that because it was one of the points I made when we closed it, was I think it would be nice if you told people that I’m paying the wrestlers coming, because it is a big contribution from me*...So I did pay the wrestlers for that show. It’s kind of like when you pay for a dinner and nobody thanks you.”
> 
> 
> In what way is he not asking for a pat on the back?
> ...


My single piece of advice for Tony would be: 
Don't lead with self-praise.

It's a simple issue. Like you said, it's just a matter of how he phrased it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> My single piece of advice for Tony would be:
> Don't lead with self-praise.
> 
> It's a simple issue. Like you said, it's just a matter of how he phrased it.


Yup tone and shit matters. He could've highlighted sending his women to help Mickie and the new title as ways he's contributing without an all women's event or women's PPV main event.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

IronMan8 said:


> But he didn't go out of his way looking for a pat on the back, he was correcting false information that was directly presented to his face.
> 
> Should people not do that?


If they're socially aware, people know when it is appropriate to make corrections and how to do so. Had Tony waited for the reporter to finish asking the question, allowing himself a chance to process the information and decide how to respond, he may have realized that no misinformation needed to be corrected at all.

He was given an opportunity to state what he has done and this is where he could say something along the lines of _People may not know this, but AEW was involved with [show x]. Our roster members appeared and we covered their salaries for the event_. He could then have moved on to highlighting what the AEW women's division had accomplished in two years, how they are building on those successes, and hint at where they are headed going forward.


EDIT:

I don't want to double post, so I have to tuck this in here.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> think you’re missing my point
> 
> if the result of her not bragging, is then not giving the cash donation - then living with the bragging is worth it, cause at least she helped somebody, no matter her actual motivations


It may be worth it from a financial perspective but that doesn't translate to her behaviour being likeable or even tolerable to some people. I would say that there are instances where charity is not wanted if it comes with strings attached or negative motivations. I have been involved with charitable organizations that refused cash donations because they disapproved of the donor and what the donation represented.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> No, That right there is the irony here.


Yea, that’s what I just said; so thanks for agreeing with me, dude


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I actually watched NWA Empowerr and it sucked except for Leyla Hirsch vs. Kamile. It pleased the simps and diversity police, but the show was no better than a typical AEW Dark. The only all-women's gig in the world worth watching regularly is Stardom, which is leagues above most other women's wrestling and is genuinely a challenger to AEW for promotion of the year.

If all-women's shows are worthwhile, then the upcoming WOW reboot should be a big success. IMPACT features a lot of women and the matches are nearly always *horrible*.

If the Four Horsewomen, Bianca, Britt and Tessa broke away to form their own women's promotion, I doubt it'd draw more than 800~2,000 for regular shows without the WWE/AEW branding and would likely not get a national TV deal.

I praise Tony Khan for not giving in too much to the social media mob on women's wrestling. He did that with Britt vs. Big Swole by moving it from the pre-show and it sucked horribly. Some are now trying to get Full Gear's buy-in match on the main show when it has no place there.

One match per show is enough. If the situation ever changes where they build a great roster of women's talent, then maybe two will be ok. Sign Tessa, Trish Adora, Rok-C and steal one of Stardom's big names and AEW's women's division could move towards a better place with less divas, more wrestlers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Sidenote it's kinda funny he's bugged out that NWA didn't put him over enough on their show, when he didn't exactly go out of his way to promote Impact on his show.


*His response to that: "I'm paying them for promotion. They aren't paying me to promote them." as he simultaneously goes on a campaign bragging about being the forbidden door that unites all wrestling companies outside of WWE.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I praise Tony Khan for not giving in too much to the social media mob on women's wrestling. He did that with Britt vs. Big Swole by moving it from the pre-show and it sucked horribly. Some are now trying to get Full Gear's buy-in match on the main show when it has no place there.
> 
> One match per show is enough. If the situation ever changes where they build a great roster of women's talent, then maybe two will be ok. Sign Tessa, Trish Adora, Rok-C and steal one of Stardom's big names and AEW's women's division could move towards a better place with less divas, more wrestlers.


1. There inclusive gloating prior to start will get things like this pointed out at a higher rate 

2. For sure you want to have women that can handle the load before they start doing all women shows. But would you agree that it's harder for the women and wrestlers in general to grow if they're tucked away on Dark? Dark allows ring work, but not true TV development where they have to promo and wrestle and get characters over. 



The Legit DMD said:


> *His response to that: "I'm paying them for promotion. They aren't paying me to promote them." as he simultaneously goes on a campaign bragging about being the forbidden door that unites all wrestling companies outside of WWE.*


He's a good shrewd businessman. Say one thing do another as much as possible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> IMPACT features a lot of women and the matches are nearly always *horrible*.


*Mickie vs Deonna and Melina vs Deonna were not horrible. They were highlights of Impact's 2021 in general. *



> I praise Tony Khan for not giving in too much to the social media mob on women's wrestling. He did that with Britt vs. Big Swole by moving it from the pre-show and it sucked horribly. Some are now trying to get Full Gear's buy-in match on the main show when it has no place there.


*And he was wrong about Riho vs Serena. That's 1-1. *


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> 1. There inclusive gloating prior to start will get things like this pointed out at a higher rate


Pretty sure they tick all of the inclusion boxes. Sonny Kiss is gender fluid, Nyla Rose is transgender, Anthony Bowens is gay, Kenny Omega is bisexual. They've had black champions, white champions, latino champions. They have a lot of women employed in the backroom and on TV. Shoehorning more women's matches on to TV more isn't going to make them more inclusive, it's going to make the shows worse and keep members of their uber talented male roster off TV.



> Dark allows ring work, but not true TV development where they have to promo and wrestle and get characters over.


Ring work is the problem with many of AEW's women. It's not like The Bunny, Red Velvet, Nyla Rose, Anna Jay and Penelope Ford are devoid of charisma, they are just bad in the ring. Likewise Jade, she has plenty of personality but is green as grass in the ring. Britt herself still isn't that great in the ring either but has charisma galore. Abadon has a good character but isn't particular good in the ring. A number of these would be *better off* kept on Dark while they learn how to put on professional looking matches as Shida, Thunder Rosa, Riho, Serena and even Statlander can.



The Legit DMD said:


> Mickie vs Deonna and Melina vs Deonna were not horrible. They were highlights of Impact's 2021 in general.


You picked two matches out of a ton of matches, most of which range from beyond awful to passable.

If you're talking about Deonna vs. Melina in NWA, it wasn't good at all. Mickie vs. Deonna was... decent, but not even close to Serena vs. Shida.

Matches like ODB vs. Susan, Deonna vs. ODB, Kiera vs. Neveah, Havok vs. Tenille and Deonna vs. Susan this year were wretched on every level.

With that said, I'd have Deonna in AEW just because she's quite decent and presents herself well. She's just not the amazing wrestler IMPACT tried to bill her as.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Who said he doesn't care ?
> 
> Also if i was in his shoes i would also had enough about people bitching and attacking myself about the women division when it keep getting better and better.


It would be no problem, if he doesn't care. Nobody forces him to have a women division.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

3venflow said:


> .... The Bunny, Red Velvet, Nyla Rose, Anna Jay and Penelope Ford


Many of these women have years of experience and are as developed as they are going to get if kept away in low pressure matches. At this point, I believe they'll learn more from being in televised matches with these other women:


3venflow said:


> ... Shida, Thunder Rosa, Riho, Serena and even Statlander..


Rise to the occasion and show constant improvement or move on.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

IronMan8 said:


> No, he was correcting a factually incorrect negative claim made against him by an unprofessional interviewer.
> 
> Tony is 100% in the right here.
> 
> ...


Raising the bar for women lmaooo in what world exactly? What has he done for women besides lending them out ? Thats like saying every other company lending AEW wrestlers should be praised. Maybe next time he should let the interviewer finish her question next time before cutting her off to mansplain why he should be thanked


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> 'Hes a good shrewd businessman. Say one thing do another as much as possible.


The annoying thing is how people think he doesn't bullshit anyone because they like to pretend "he's one of us".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> The annoying thing is how people think he doesn't bullshit anyone because they like to pretend "he's one of us".


*They think (or pretend like) he can do no wrong because he's not Vince McMahon. That's what it boils down to.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> The annoying thing is how people think he doesn't bullshit anyone because they like to pretend "he's one of us".


Facts lol


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

the_flock said:


> No as Vince bought that company with his OWN money that he made.


OH, I see. So Vince was able to make his own money even though he got a head start from daddy and doing God knows what, but TK couldn't possibly have done the same thing. I guess those millions he made from investing in Epic Games counts as daddy's money too, right? The knots you guys twist yourselves into.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not offended.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I do not care for womens wrestling, but I think they should experiment with an all womens Rampage for example.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> OH, I see. So Vince was able to make his own money even though he got a head start from daddy and doing God knows what, but TK couldn't possibly have done the same thing. I guess those millions he made from investing in Epic Games counts as daddy's money too, right? The knots you guys twist yourselves into.


Vince worked under his father for over a decade starting off running spot shows (House shows) in one of the WWF's smaller markets (Maine) which lead to ring announcing, commentary and more education in how the business operates. He did this for over a decade.

His skillset grew over the years and Vince Sr. was looking to get out of the industry because of illness which lead to Vince Jr. arranging to buy it. Vince Jr had to pay Sr a million dollars which in 1983 was a pretty considerable sum of money especially for what was mainly just a large regional territory.

If you compare it to TK all TK did was ask his father for a hundred million and kick things off. There was no 10+ years working under someone who knew what they were doing first.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Vince worked under his father for over a decade starting off running spot shows (House shows) in one of the WWF's smaller markets (Maine) which lead to ring announcing, commentary and more education in how the business operates. He did this for over a decade.
> 
> His skillset grew over the years and Vince Sr. was looking to get out of the industry because of illness which lead to Vince Jr. arranging to buy it. Vince Jr had to pay Sr a million dollars which in 1983 was a pretty considerable sum of money especially for what was mainly just a large regional territory.
> 
> If you compare it to TK all TK did was ask his father for a hundred million and kick things off. There was no 10+ years working under someone who knew what they were doing first.


How do you know what Khan has done work wise under his father? See this is the hypocrisy I'm talking about. Vince "earned" his money by working 10 years under daddy but Tony doesn't get that same consideration from working in his father's ventures like the Jags for 10 years in its administration and technology department. Vince's money was earned by Vince alone but Khan's money is still daddy's money. At least hold both people to the same standard. Either they both benefitted from their fathers or neither did. I don't care which view you take just be consistent with it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ShadowCounter said:


> How do you know what Khan has done work wise under his father? See this is the hypocrisy I'm talking about. Vince "earned" his money by working 10 years under daddy but Tony doesn't get that same consideration from working in his father's ventures like the Jags for 10 years in its administration and technology department. Vince's money was earned by Vince alone but Khan's money is still daddy's money. At least hold both people to the same standard. Either they both benefitted from their fathers or neither did. I don't care which view you take just be consistent with it.


Khan hasn't done any wrestling related work under his father or anybody else. Also, Vince's money to buy the WWE WAS earned. Vince had to work his ass off, take loans and take huge risks to acquire the WWE whilst Tony literally had AEW handed to him.

Vince benefitted from his father by earning an education in every aspect of professional wrestling but he wasn't really gifted the WWE. Tony was literally gifted AEW and a TV slot because Papa Khan knows high end media people.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I don't remember what the exact quote was, but someone said something along the lines of "the best kind of credit, is the one that isn't in front of cameras."

Now Tony could have just answered the question like an adult, but instead he had to say "NO GIVE ME CREDIT I WANT CREDIT." I rolled my eyes reading that. You've built a company from scratch that has some of the best wrestling in the world, and a legitimate TV deal, and this is what you're concerned about?

Tells me all I need to know about him.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Ger said:


> Yeah, Tony looks more and more dislikable.
> 
> 
> 
> If he doesn't care, why did they start with women wrestling at all? Who said they had to? If it was like you think, then they better had not started it. They just had one show, so lack of time. Also the most women wrestlers they had in beginning were just older (retired) ladies and some featherweight Joshis.


I explained it all in my post. Just like everything in AEW, it's an image thing.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Sidenote it's kinda funny he's bugged out that NWA didn't put him over enough on their show, when he didn't exactly go out of his way to promote Impact on his show.


Absolutely


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I couldn’t possibly care less about Tony’s squabble with that Ella Jay lady, and I couldn’t care less what either of them think about an all-women’s show.

I just think Tony was extremely petty for complaining about not being given credit for his contributions to the NWA’s women’s show. When you do something nice for someone, do it because you want to. Don‘t do it because you want to be praised or thanked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

🤣

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459224975777452032


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Khan hasn't done any wrestling related work under his father or anybody else. Also, Vince's money to buy the WWE WAS earned. Vince had to work his ass off, take loans and take huge risks to acquire the WWE whilst Tony literally had AEW handed to him.
> 
> Vince benefitted from his father by earning an education in every aspect of professional wrestling but he wasn't really gifted the WWE. Tony was literally gifted AEW and a TV slot because Papa Khan knows high end media people.


On top of this, Shane and Stephanie did the same thing.

There have been plenty of WWE employees who said Stephanie worked in the mail room right after college, and keep in mind, she graduated when WWE was in the attitude era.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

ajmaf625 said:


> Raising the bar for women lmaooo in what world exactly? What has he done for women besides lending them out ? Thats like saying every other company lending AEW wrestlers should be praised. Maybe next time he should let the interviewer finish her question next time before cutting her off to mansplain why he should be thanked


The interviewer said those other events had raised the bar, not Tony.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Tony was a bit emotional but the interviewer was a fucking baiter as well, she implied that AEW didn't contribute to raising the bar for women wrestling this year when that's just not true at all (considering there's been a bunch of women matches in the main event).

I'd fire her, or give her a warning, that's no way to formulate a question.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

Everyone upset about this knows that no actual women wrestlers are upset about this, right?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Tony was a bit emotional but the interviewer was a fucking baiter as well, she implied that AEW didn't contribute to raising the bar for women wrestling this year when that's just not true at all (considering there's been a bunch of women matches in the main event).
> 
> I'd fire her, or give her a warning, that's no way to formulate a question.


They still didn't raise the bar though did they.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

the_flock said:


> They still didn't raise the bar though did they.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> The interviewer said those other events had raised the bar, not Tony.


Mind telling us what Tony "let's have Shida disappear for months" Khan has done to raise the bar for women's wrestling? The man who has routinely been criticized for not caring about any woman not named Britt Baker. 

The guy who had Shida sitting in the crowd like a geek a lot of the time during her title reign and then taken off TV for months after dropping the belt. Something none of the men had to do when they lost their titles. 

What has he done for women's wrestling? If it's about money we can say Vince raised the bar during the Attitude and Ruthless Agression era's simply for paying the Diva's. Nevermind that he put them in bra and panties matches, at least he paid them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Tony was a bit emotional but the interviewer was a fucking baiter as well, she implied that AEW didn't contribute to raising the bar for women wrestling this year when that's just not true at all (considering there's been a bunch of women matches in the main event).
> 
> I'd fire her, or give her a warning, that's no way to formulate a question.


*She wasn't wrong. AEW didn't do anything we haven't seen WWE do. We see women main event regularly. We've seen them in stipulation matches. What the other companies did, during the outpouring of support for an Evolution 2, which WWE ignored, was organize an All Women's PPV with multiple women from different promotions. Without even mentioning the terrible response, Tony Khan giving his women a bonus to attend or throwing some money at it isn't the same as running the event. 

Was he not just bragging about being able to go uncommercialized longer than WWE? That costs WAYYY more than producing one event. It's not like he had to make a significant sacrifice here. The reporter just wanted to see if he was willing to do it on his own platform. That's it.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *She wasn't wrong. AEW didn't do anything we haven't seen WWE do. We see women main event regularly. We've seen them in stipulation matches. What the other companies did, during the outpouring of support for an Evolution 2, which WWE ignored, was organize an All Women's PPV with multiple women from different promotions. Without even mentioning the terrible response, Tony Khan giving his women a bonus to attend or throwing some money at it isn't the same as running the event.
> 
> Was he not just bragging about being able to go uncommercialized longer than WWE? That costs WAYYY more than producing one event. It's not like he had to make a significant sacrifice here. The reporter just wanted to see if he was willing to do it on his own platform. That's it.*


So what, even an all women's event was done already by WWE prior.

She specified in her questions *with* 'all women's events *and* main events'.

AEW did main events. And in his way, Tony did contribute to that show all women-show (and no one knew about it till now)

AEW built a whole new 2nd show first episode around Britt's homecoming.
AEW were the first to introduce a TV title for the women instead of a meaningless tag belt and throw random tag teams together.

I'd say that's more than enough for a 2 year old company.

He was still going to make a 'sacrifice', whether its a loss or little margin of profit that wasn't worth his time. Maybe that small margin was worth it for the NWA. She shouldn't have implied AEW did nothing because that's just wrong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> So what, even an all women's event was done already by WWE prior.
> 
> She specified in her questions *with* 'all women's events *and* main events'.
> 
> ...


*And you continue to miss the point. If I ask for a new KFC menu item and Pepsi adds one to Taco Bell, that doesn't help me. I'm not a Taco Bell customer, I'm a KFC customer. She wanted an AEW ALL WOMEN'S EVENT! We don't give a shit if Tony Khan bankrolled NWA's event. That's pathetic deflection.*


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Legit DMD said:


> *And you continue to miss the point. If I ask for a new KFC menu item and Pepsi adds one to Taco Bell, that doesn't help me. I'm not a Taco Bell customer, I'm a KFC customer. She wanted an AEW ALL WOMEN'S EVENT! We don't give a shit if Tony Khan bankrolled NWA's event. That's pathetic deflection.*


ok, so she could have been straight up with her questions it, without throwing shade that he didn't contribute anything this year when AEW clearly did.

Easy as that, she threw shade, he bit back.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Mind telling us what Tony "let's have Shida disappear for months" Khan has done to raise the bar for women's wrestling? The man who has routinely been criticized for not caring about any woman not named Britt Baker.
> 
> The guy who had Shida sitting in the crowd like a geek a lot of the time during her title reign and then taken off TV for months after dropping the belt. Something none of the men had to do when they lost their titles.
> 
> What has he done for women's wrestling? If it's about money we can say Vince raised the bar during the Attitude and Ruthless Agression era's simply for paying the Diva's. Nevermind that he put them in bra and panties matches, at least he paid them.


I'm not arguing he's raised the bar.
He's not arguing he raised the bar.
The interviewer claimed others have raised the bar through various events this year. So much that by comparison, AEW are lagging behind those events. Even though Tony paid for them. Which makes it an unfair question.

You've only asked fair questions, which makes your post off-topic.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *And you continue to miss the point. If I ask for a new KFC menu item and Pepsi adds one to Taco Bell, that doesn't help me. I'm not a Taco Bell customer, I'm a KFC customer. She wanted an AEW ALL WOMEN'S EVENT! We don't give a shit if Tony Khan bankrolled NWA's event. That's pathetic deflection.*


You're missing the concealed meaning packaged under the surface of the interviewer's question.

Honestly, that's what you're not seeing.

You know how sometimes people can ask you a question and on the surface they sound nice, and the words sound innocent, but you just know there's something negative behind it? (even if they're honestly not aware they're doing it?)

You're missing that aspect of her question.

So yeah, she might be a nice person who was completely unaware that he could see it, and that's fine, but her desire to express "you suck at helping women" jumped out of her question.

But that aside, to directly answer your KFC / Taco Bell post, it matters what he does for Taco Bell because it shows the boss cares about an issue and has actually decided to take action in the past. These actions outside AEW give you an insight into his general mindset, which tells you something about AEW's likely future. In fact, he brought it Ruby Soho and paid for the music rights to present her as a bigger deal - that's a clear positive example that happened around the same time as those other events. It's not a game changer, but it's a step forward for sure. 

So you're right, more could've been done already - but some has been done, and he's stated he wants to do more. That's good. It's just not something that can be solved overnight.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> I'm not arguing he's raised the bar.
> He's not arguing he raised the bar.
> The interviewer claimed others have raised the bar through various events this year. So much that by comparison, AEW are lagging behind those events. Even though Tony paid for them. Which makes it an unfair question.
> 
> You've only asked fair questions, which makes your post off-topic.


So is Tony some kind of God above being asked "unfair" questions? Is he a baby who can't handle anything other than "fair" softballs? Why does he put himself in front of the media for interviews if he can't handle anything but asskissing? 

You're stuck on him being asked a supposedly unfair question when the question IS NOT UNFAIR. The biggest criticism AEW consistently gets is the booking of the women. He deserves to be questioned about his plans for the women.

He's so used to WOR interviews from suckups like Meltzer and Alvarez where they ask the most benign inoffensive questions the second he's remotely challenged he snaps. It's embarrassing that he does so much PR when he clearly doesn't have the temperament or emotional maturity to handle it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> So is Tony some kind of God above being asked "unfair" questions? Is he a baby who can't handle anything other than "fair" softballs? Why does he put himself in front of the media for interviews if he can't handle anything but asskissing?
> 
> You're stuck on him being asked a supposedly unfair question when the question IS NOT UNFAIR. The biggest criticism AEW consistently gets is the booking of the women. He deserves to be questioned about his plans for the women.
> 
> He's so used to WOR interviews from suckups like Meltzer and Alvarez where they ask the most benign inoffensive questions the second he's remotely challenged he snaps. It's embarrassing that he does so much PR when he clearly doesn't have the temperament or emotional maturity to handle it.


Unfortunately, my post went over your head.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

They gave Britt and Tay 15 minutes and boy, those were long 15 minutes.

I thought Tay showed fire and looked alright but Britt was sleep walking through this match.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> Unfortunately, my post went over your head.


"I can't refute anything you've said about my boy TK so good day sir."

Right, I got you.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> "I can't refute anything you've said about my boy TK so good day sir."
> 
> Right, I got you.


Nope, you moved the goal posts, so I'm choosing not to play.

I've never really defended TK prior to this thread, and I've been posting on here for a while, so you're evidently wrong to dismiss my posts as blind groupthink. 

Man, I just know I'm wasting my time with some of these replies.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> Nope, you moved the goal posts, so I'm choosing not to play.
> 
> I've never really defended TK prior to this thread, and I've been posting on here for a while, so you're evidently wrong to dismiss my posts as blind groupthink.
> 
> Man, I just know I'm wasting my time with some of these replies.


You seem pretty defensive of Tony ITT and in general imo, you come off as personally insulted the reporter would ask him a question you see as offensive.

It's one thing to defend him against unfair criticism or personal attacks but you got annoyed by someone simply asking him if he ever plans on holding an all women's show.

And your seemingly unironic "WWE is developmental for AEW" comments make you look like you've drunk heavy from the AEW Kool-Aid. Which is funny because from what I remember of your earlier posts you were more level headed and less AEW is perfect all hail Tony Khan.

Hell, until recently you had a Roman avy, despite clearly being against WWE and heavily for AEW.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Klitschko said:


> less buys.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> You seem pretty defensive of Tony ITT and in general imo, you come off as personally insulted the reporter would ask him a question you see as offensive.
> 
> It's one thing to defend him against unfair criticism or personal attacks but you got annoyed by someone simply asking him if he ever plans on holding an all women's show.
> 
> ...


What simplistic sad and narrow pov. Of course it's not physically possible to like Roman and AEW at the same time 

You're all just used to old boomers CEO spouting corporate jargon BS and kissing your ass and playing PC. 

Someone showing you a bit of balls for daring to ask for recognition he never got and is being slighted as if he didn't do anything is somehow bad. Go back to kissing Vince's ass and drinking his kool aid.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What simplistic sad and narrow pov. Of course it's not physically possible to like Roman and AEW at the same time
> 
> You're all just used to old boomers CEO spouting corporate jargon BS and kissing your ass and playing PC.
> 
> Someone showing you a bit of balls for daring to ask for recognition he never got and is being slighted as if he didn't do anything is somehow bad. Go back to kissing Vince's ass and drinking his kool aid.


People like you are exactly why AEW fans get a bad reputation as overly defensive and cultlike. When did I ever mention being a WWE fan? I didn't say @IronMan8 couldn't like both but he likes AEW far more the anything WWE related, pretty sure he's even said so himself, so you'd think he'd want an AEW avatar over a Roman one.

The irony in you talking about asskissing when that's literally all journalists do to Tony Khan. Him inviting them backstage at events and buddying up to them in an attempt for favorable coverage is blatantly obvious. The reason he snapped at the all women's show question is because he isn't used to anything but praise.

How is being a whiny insecure bitch showing balls? As long as the women he paid thanked him who gives a shit if the public knows? Does he donate money to charity and get mad if it isn't advertised too? If you're doing kind things to make yourself feel better/look good and not out of the kindness of your hesrt you're an asshole, plain and simple.

You'd know a thing or 2 about Kool-Aid seeing as you greedily guzzle TK's down so that's pretty damn funny for you of all people to say that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> People like you are exactly why AEW fans get a bad reputation as overly defensive and cultlike. When did I ever mention being a WWE fan? I didn't say @IronMan8 couldn't like both but he likes AEW far more the anything WWE related, pretty sure he's even said so himself, so you'd think he'd want an AEW avatar over a Roman one.
> 
> The irony in you talking about asskissing when that's literally all journalists do to Tony Khan. Him inviting them backstage at events and buddying up to them in an attempt for favorable coverage is blatantly obvious. The reason he snapped at the all women's show question is because he isn't used to anything but praise.
> 
> ...


You're the one who threw the hissy fit first, so nah, you're just a hater with no logic. I like Becky more than anyone in AEW, but still prefer AEW over to WWE.

Because if he has paid money, it means he has contributed to those events, which nobody knew about, so instead of some passive aggressive bitch ass journalist throwing shade at him, she SHOULD be thanking him and kissing his ass for the good deed he did. He put her in her place and I'm happy for him. I hope she cried that night.

How about you learn to be grateful instead of being a bitter loser who asks generous people to shut up when they stand their ground.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> You're the one who threw the hissy fit first, so nah, you're just a hater with no logic. I like Becky more than anyone in AEW, but still prefer AEW over to WWE.
> 
> Because if he has paid money, it means he has contributed to those events, which nobody knew about, so instead of some passive aggressive bitch ass journalist throwing shade at him, she SHOULD be thanking him and kissing his ass for the good deed he did. He put her in her place and I'm happy for him. I hope she cried that night.
> 
> How about you learn to be grateful instead of being a bitter loser who asks generous people to shut up when they stand their ground.


Thank you for proving the stereotype of hardcore AEW fans being highly defensive cultish manchildren who can't handle any criticism correct.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Thank you for proving the stereotype of hardcore AEW fans being highly defensive cultish manchildren who can't handle any criticism correct.


lmao thanks for being a stereotypical WWE stooge who can't refute shit.

Admit it, you want the guy to do good and shut up about it even as if he's accused of doing nothing, because you just love corporate BS talk and hate TK in general.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lmao thanks for being a stereotypical WWE stooge who can't refute shit.
> 
> Admit it, you want the guy to do good and shut up about it even as if he's accused of doing nothing, because you just love corporate BS talk and hate TK in general.


Can't refute what?

Tony threw a tantrum like the spoiled brat he is because he got asked a question he didn't like. He himself recognizes he was in the wrong or he wouldn't have apologized to the woman who asked the question.

I guess TK is a bitch for apologizing for his actions, right? Has to be an awkward spot for you, your beloved fearless leader Tony did no wrong in your eyes yet he himself admitted to his wrongdoing by apologizing.

So you either think he's a coward for not standing his ground and refusing to apologize since he didn't to anything wrong according to you or you admit he was wrong in the first place and was right to say sorry to the woman he was a dick to.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Can't refute what?
> 
> Tony threw a tantrum like the spoiled brat he is because he got asked a question he didn't like. He himself recognizes he was in the wrong or he wouldn't have apologized to the woman who asked the question.
> 
> ...



Pretty much yeah. I never said he was perfect. He did nothing wrong and he apologized to the bitch so SJWs or Haters like yourself, and small minded idiots would shut the fuck up about it. It worked too, smart guy TK, and now the reporter bitch knows to ask questions without throwing shade.

You are the pussy who wants him to eat shit as he’s getting passive aggressively attacked “because he’s rich”


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Pretty much yeah. I never said he was perfect. He did nothing wrong and he apologized to the bitch so SJWs or Haters like yourself, and small minded idiots would shut the fuck up about it. It worked too, smart guy TK, and now the reporter bitch knows to ask questions without throwing shade.
> 
> You are the pussy who wants him to eat shit as he’s getting passive aggressively attacked “because he’s rich”


"Pussy" "SJW" you forgot to say Snowflake to complete the MAGA hat trick, so close. The irony when AEW and it's fans portray themselves as woke see the Young Bucks adamantly denying being Trump supporters and employing Sonny Kiss and Nyla the exact 2 wrestlers anti-woke idiots hate.

Thanks for clarifying you think Tony is a pathetic bitch for not standing by his actions simply because some people might get upset. Real strong leadership, not do anything wrong but oh the horror someone on the internet might get mad. Awww I wonder if he cried because he made some people upset? Poor little guy.

Lol she's a bitch for asking a question your Messiah Tony didn't like, you don't comeoff as an unhinged psycho at all. You're completely normal and don't have your head too far up a stranger's ass.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> "Pussy" "SJW" you forgot to say Snowflake to complete the MAGA hat trick, so close. The irony when AEW and it's fans portray themselves as woke see the Young Bucks adamantly denying being Trump supporters and employing Sonny Kiss and Nyla the exact 2 wrestlers anti-woke idiots hate.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying you think Tony is a pathetic bitch for not standing by his actions simply because some people might get upset. Real strong leadership, not do anything wrong but oh the horror someone on the internet might get mad. Awww I wonder if he cried because he made some people upset? Poor little guy.
> 
> Lol she's a bitch for asking a question your Messiah Tony didn't like, you don't comeoff as an unhinged psycho at all. You're completely normal and don't have your head too far up a stranger's ass.


Lol, deflecting much now with the Young Bucks crap? stick to the point.

Yeah yeah; he's a pussy for taking it back, but it still makes him smarter than you, better businessman you and the way he plays he'll always be better than you, so keep crying about it.

No, she's a bitch because instead of asking clear-cut questions like a journalist, she played her hand by being a passive agressive shade throwing bitch who gold slapped down to her place with FACTS from TK, but because she's a woman talking about women issues it got blown out of proportions as if he's attacking her by the obvious SJWs/Haters/Idiots. All TK had to do was say 'sorry' and ya'll shut up about it, but he still got his point across that he did contribute to women's events this year.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@The Definition of Technician @Don Draper's Ghost what are you two arguing about and why are insults being thrown?


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Definition of Technician @Don Draper's Ghost what are you two arguing about and why are insults being thrown?


He got his feelings super hurt because I think Tony handled this situation extremely poorly and called me a "bitter loser" and told me to "go back to kissing Vince's ass and drinking his kool aid" because of it.

Nevermind that I never praised Vince or WWE once the entire time, obviously anyone who has a problem with something Tony has done must be an AEW hating WWE fanboy Vincel.

I can see me and The Definition of Technician aren't gonna change the other's opinions so I'll just stop responding to him now. Not looking to getting banned arguing over Tony Khan.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Definition of Technician @Don Draper's Ghost what are you two arguing about and why are insults being thrown?



Let me reply to this quickly first




Don Draper's Ghost said:


> He got his feelings super hurt because I think Tony handled this situation extremely poorly and called me a "bitter loser" and told me to "go back to kissing Vince's ass and drinking his kool aid" because of it.
> 
> Nevermind that I never praised Vince or WWE once the entire time, obviously anyone who has a problem with something Tony has done must be an AEW hating WWE fanboy Vincel.
> 
> I can see me and The Definition of Technician aren't gonna change the other's opinions so I'll just stop responding to him now. Not looking to getting banned arguing over Tony Khan.


You're guy who brought up WWE for no reason with this



> And your seemingly unironic "WWE is developmental for AEW" comments make you look like you've drunk heavy from the AEW Kool-Aid. Which is funny because from what I remember of your earlier posts you were more level headed and less AEW is perfect all hail Tony Khan.
> 
> Hell, until recently you had a Roman avy, despite clearly being against WWE and heavily for AEW.


But nah, you ain't a stooge.

Then, you fail to acknowledge that the reporter mishandled the questions, that she fired the first shot, but you want TK to accept that and shut up about it, that's also a fact.

Otherwise, what constitue insults now @Firefromthegods

is it
Go back to kissing Vince's ass and drinking his kool aid.

or People like you are exactly why AEW fans get a bad reputation as overly defensive and cultlike.

or How about you learn to be grateful instead of being a bitter loser who asks generous people to shut up when they stand their ground.

or maybe him calling me a psycho?

I swear this is child's play..


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> You seem pretty defensive of Tony ITT and in general imo, you come off as personally insulted the reporter would ask him a question you see as offensive.
> 
> It's one thing to defend him against unfair criticism or personal attacks but you got annoyed by someone simply asking him if he ever plans on holding an all women's show.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the slow reply. To answer your question, you might notice in this thread that almost every response to my posts starts with a justification for why the poster is choosing to allow themselves to dismiss the content of the post without thinking about it critically. Above, you made the assumption that I'm personally offended and therefore communicating with bias (which isn't the case), demonstrating a common strategy people use to allow themselves to dismiss what others are saying. That's the category I think your response fell into.

I'm being prickly because I kind of feel like I'm one of the minority of posters who took the time to break the situation down in detail so support my point of view, which is a frustrating place to be when there's been a lack of any genuine engagement of the content I've taken the time to put forward.

You yourself have said you think I've been reasonable about describing AEW and WWE in the past, yet on the basis of this one thread's posts that you disagreed with, you've permitted yourself to dismiss my argument as not worthy of a rebuttal because it's assumed to be false due to fan bias. That's what I'm responding to, which isn't a rebuttal of my argument. I've been waiting for somebody in this thread to rebut my argument, but it hasn't happened, so it remains the unexamined minority view.

In other words, I believe a correct analysis that differs to the majority opinion has been dismissed by the majority and ultimately failed to even be entertained as a possible true description of events by the majority because of dismissive thinking habits dominating the discourse.

My never-ending goal is to make sense of the world around me, and in this thread I've found it interesting how so many posters have used similar dismissive cognitive tools to permit themselves to not have to examine their initial views. 

Are people doing this more than 10 years ago? Is it a consequence of an increasingly polarised media incentivised to encourage lazy thinking and less free exchange of ideas between people? Just normal human nature accentuated by written communication becoming more common because of the internet? Those are the questions that interest me enough to keep replying. You wanted to know where my posts were coming from... well, that's where!

I think the real trigger was just Tony's immediate self-praise. This wouldn't have blown up if he re-ordered his answer. If you look at the responses in this thread, that's the theme that first emerges in most posts, not the women's rights topic. People basically mistakenly think Tony broke an unspoken social rule because that's how it looks on the surface. The interviewer was unfairly criticising him for something she was wrong about that she didn't know he was actually responsible for, so it was a loaded question with at least 2 clear factual errors including 1 direct contradiction. Tony's apology later was simply an example of him being above the weeds that I'm pointing to here as in the big picture, it's better to simply be a good person and show respect to the interviewer by reaching out. That kind of empathy is why he's been able to assemble the roster he has. That thoughtfulness is diametrically opposed to how WWE treats people, and that difference could be an important factor separating the two companies a few years from now. So I think he was right to correct her, but his execution was sloppy, so I'll praise his apology for the thoughtfulness it shows, because I think that human touch is an important trait underpinning AEW's success.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Let me reply to this quickly first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything that you see in rants I guess. I just wanted to figure out why the flames were stoked


----------

